# work permit extension



## walk714 (May 29, 2014)

Hi all,

I heard a bad news from the agent that the Home and Affairs approval procedure is getting delayed for general work permit extension. It would be more than 6 months!! Is it true?
My permit will be expired 30 Sep 2014. All documentations would be ready by the end of July and to be submitted to H&A.

My concerns are :-
1. If the application won't be approved by before the expiry date, can I obtain a letter from the authority that I am waiting for approval? Not a illegal overstaying?

2. If I obtain the letter, is it 100% valid? Can I bring that paper for overseas travel or police officers, do you think they understand that this person is not a illegal worker?

3. I am also applying PR in the end of July, luckily I have concecutive 5 yrs work. However, if the general work permit extension (from 6th year working) would not be approved by the expiry date, would it be a negative impact for the PR interview?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi walk714




> 1. If the application won't be approved by before the expiry date, can I obtain a letter from the authority that I am waiting for approval? Not a illegal overstaying?


You are legally allowed to stay in SA and continue to work while you wait, even if it takes too long and your old visa expires.



> 2. If I obtain the letter, is it 100% valid? Can I bring that paper for overseas travel or police officers, do you think they understand that this person is not a illegal worker?


Your application receipt when you applied is the paper that you need. Legally you can travel on it, but many airlines don't know this and so it is advisable not to travel.



> 3. I am also applying PR in the end of July, luckily I have concecutive 5 yrs work. However, if the general work permit extension (from 6th year working) would not be approved by the expiry date, would it be a negative impact for the PR interview?


This will not affect your PR application.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

By the way, why doesn't your agent know all this?


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

To be honest, I think one would stay indefinitely until the application is finalised. 

But the expiry of a Work Permit before you are issued with a new one will pose serious problems with your employer and the bank. I know a few guys who had to take an indefinite unpaid leave while waiting for the VISA.

More serious also is about your bank account. The bank will freeze it out automatically. Whilst you can arrange something with your company to work whilst you are still waiting for the permit, the bank simply will ask for a valid permit to unlock your bank account.

Home Affairs has no clue whatsoever how their actions can seriously affect other people's lives.

I wish you all the best and they will definitely re-new your VISA. It's timing that I am most worried about.


----------



## walk714 (May 29, 2014)

Hi LegalMan

Thank you for your reply. 
Workpermit extension is actually controlled by company HR, HR contact the agent and they do not allow me to inquire the agent directly. I assume HR staff send the message from the agent but I am not 100% for sure the message is accurate.
Your feedback is exactly what I heard. Thank you!

walk714


----------



## walk714 (May 29, 2014)

Hi Skilled

I deeply appreciate your honest comment.
That is exactly what I would be panicked! Timing is the most important thing and recent Home & Affairs process seems to be extremely slow. 
I will ask a consultation meeting with HR about bank account and unpaid leave.

Is there anyone share about successfull approval? Share your wise tips for re-new visa, please.

walk714


----------



## walk714 (May 29, 2014)

Hi LegalMan,

Thank you for your wise advise.
Can I ask you required application form and supporting documentation for extension visa?

According to HR, the agent did not mention to submit 1)extension contract and 2)CV.
But these two documentations were submitted to the agent for my previous application, 2012 and 2010.

If they are not required doc, just a supporting documentations, would it be better to submit?

Waiting for your reply.
walk714


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

@walk714 - Please PM me.


----------

